# Muskie's good to eat???



## NiceBass66 (May 12, 2010)

:THi I have never fished in Ohio before, So Muskie's are a different animal to me! Are they good eating? I have had Walleye, which was great. Any other fish native to Ohio good to eat?


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I would stay away from muskie as a food source. 
As a game fish to seek..One of the best.To many other BETTER fish to eat. Walleye,bluegills,perch,crappie are my top four..Muskies are not native to most of our waters.They are a stocked fish and take a long time to reach Trophy size. Eating one to ME is a sin..This is only MY PERSONAL choice..They call them the fish of 10,000 casts. 
You can eat them if you choose. 

Good luck when you come our way.....


----------



## NiceBass66 (May 12, 2010)

Love your qoute there Mike,haha!  Thanks for the fish info. Do they just not taste good? I would rather catch a native Ohio fish anyway! Have a great weekend!


----------



## mitch2106 (May 2, 2010)

i have heard they are good i have never personally tried one, or caught one, or seen one caught in person lol. Another fish that may be a little easier to catch would be a northern pike and ive have heard those are very good. never had umm my self and you may wanna watch a youtube video one the proper way to fillet one shows how to get all the bones out easy.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

A fish of lifetime maybe for mounting and any other time pure release. There are plenty of fish to eat that multiply fast and grow fast. Like what was stated earlier they take so long to become such a grand fish, it seems to me crime to destroy it for food. Just my feelings


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

NiceBass66 said:


> Love your qoute there Mike,haha!  Thanks for the fish info. Do they just not taste good? I would rather catch a native Ohio fish anyway! Have a great weekend!


They are looked at as a true Trophy Game fish by many.Do a search ..Theres many Muskie clubs that teach proper handling,releases and preservation of these fish. Pull up Ohio Huskie muskies ..You will see some incredible skis.. Never ate one from Ohio...But did have some Canadian Muskie last yr. Wasn't that bad..Don't compare to Walleye,gills crappie or perch though. I would never think about keeping one .Its a personal choice..


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Pass the Tartar Sauce !


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Jigging Jim, how about shrimp cocktail sauce ?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well you got to get them in the boat first and after they slime up your carpet and hands you cant move fast enought to get them backin the drink,pass the walleye please


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cant wait to see the direction this post is headed


----------



## mriley1451 (Feb 12, 2008)

Muskie are a true trophy sport fish. I imagine they'd be very hard to clean anyways, and besides, I believe they have to be a minimum of 52" inches to keep in ohio....someone correct me if i'm wrong, but if your lookign for good eaters go for walleye or crappie, even blue gill, leave the muskies in the waters, they are a rare catch as it is.


----------



## Trolling D3 (Jun 10, 2006)

I get quite a bit of muskeys at milton trolling and jigging from shore in the spring for walleye. I think they tast good. A little beer batter goes a long way. I would take walleye and crappie over them but there not that bad. When you clean them just cut like you would on a walleye. As long as you say away from the stomach you should not get any bones. One muskey at 40 to 50 in can feed me and my grilfriend for 2 or 3 meals.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I have never eaten Muskie. If I catch a legal one, I will eat it and then I can give a real opinion on how it tastes and it's texture. I enjoy Northern Pike and know how to fillet them to remove the "Y" bones. I assume Muskies have the same bone structure. I will post a non-biased report sometime in the future (hopefully).


----------



## schuster84 (Apr 29, 2009)

come on.. where are all the over protective Muskie Fisherman? I figured we would of had 15 guys flip out about protecting the Muskie and how to release one properly when I first read this post. 

I am so disappointed.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

schuster84 said:


> come on.. where are all the over protective Muskie Fisherman? I figured we would of had 15 guys flip out about protecting the Muskie and how to release one properly when I first read this post.
> 
> I am so disappointed.



Why are u trying to stir the pot......I'm very thankful for the guys and clubs, that helped bring these fish to the numbers we have today.Nothing was out of line here.Simple question and PERSONAL choices of legally keeping and eating a fish.......Its comments like yours that get threads heading in the wrong direction.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

I concur!!!


----------

